# Herzliches Hallo und Kaufempfehlung/Setup-Fragen Spinnfischen



## zeder (9. August 2021)

Erstmal ein herzliches Hallo an Alle hier  Ich bin neu im Forum und auch noch relativ neu in der Angelei obwohl schon etwas älter.

Ich komme aus der Region Leipzig und war vor gefühlt ewigen Zeiten in Besitz eines Jungendfischereischein und war damals sogar bis zu meinem 16ten Geburtstag im DAV. Danach ist dieses tolle Hobby leider viele Jahre eingeschlafen (Umzug, Lehrzeit, Arbeit, Familie, usw) und erst jetzt habe ich vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr meinen Fischereischein gemacht und geh endlich wieder Anglen.

Ich bin also nicht ganz neu in der Angelei aber vieles hat sich seitdem ja verändert. Daher habe ich mich jetzt mal hier angemeldet um mich auf den neusten Stand zu bringen und hier und da etwas Hilfe zu bekommen. Damals habe ich mit meinem Vater zusammen auf so ziemlich alles geangelt. Von Plötze über Aal und Forelle bis zu Karpfen und Wels war alles dabei. Seitdem ich jetzt meinen "richtigen" Fischereischein habe, war ich erst mal nur ein wenig auf Friedfisch mit einfacher Grundmontage (Futterkorb) unterwegs und hab hier und da ein wenig gestippt. Außerdem hatte ich vor 2 Wochen an der Ostsee einen tollen Urlaub und habe dort erfolgreich ein paar Hornhechte überlisten können. Dort hatte ich auch das erste Mal wieder Berührung mit dem Spinnfischen (mit Leihgerät) und hab da eine alte Leidenschaft wieder entdeckt - das aktive Angeln mit der Spinnrute.

Ich würde mir nun gern meine erste eigene Spinnausrüstung zulegen und bin da leider etwas überfordert, was die Hardware angeht. Da es zunächst nur eine einzige Spinnrute sein soll, will ich natürlich so breit wie möglich aufgestellt sein, was die Zielfische angeht. Also Barsch wie auch Zander oder Hecht sollte für das Gerät möglich sein. Da ich im Netz dazu tausende Hinweise finde und jeder andere Schnüre und Rollen und Ruten vorschlägt und man nie genau weiß, ob hinter diesen Seiten nicht irgendwelche Sponsoren stecken, würde ich hier gern meine Fragen dazu loswerden:

Welche Rute und welche Rolle könnt ihr mir fürs Spinnfischen empfehlen? Wie groß sollte die Rolle sein? Welche Schnur würdet ihr mir empfehlen und (hier gibt es ja zig Empfehlungen) welches Vorfach? Flurocarbon, Stahl, Titan, Cevlar, Mono? Wie verbinde ich Vorfach und Schnur am besten? Noknot oder Karabiner?

Als Gewässer kommen für mich hauptsächlich Seen und langsam fließende Flüsse in Frage.

Und dann noch eine Frage am Rande: Was ist eigentlich mit dem DAV passiert? Gibt es den in dieser Form gar nicht mehr? Weil ich im Internet nichts mehr darüber finde.

Vielen lieben Dank euch für eure Zeit im voraus


----------



## Orothred (9. August 2021)

Na, dann mal herzlich Willkommen 

Bin selbst hauptsächlich Ansitzangler und besitze neben einer UL nur eine einfachere Spinn-Combo, die denke ich für den Anfang genau das liefert, was du möchtest.

Rute:
Ich bin eine Rute

Rolle:
Ich bin eine Rolle

Schnur:
Ich bin eine Schnur

Ich denke, damit kannst du alle drei Räuber für den Anfang gut beangeln.
Das Vorfach sollte dem Gewässer angepasst sein, bei Hechtvorkommen: Titan/Stahl. Zum Verbinden verwende ich bei geflochtener Schnur eigentlich nur No-Knot-Verbinder.


----------



## Verstrahlt (9. August 2021)

Orothred schrieb:


> Rute:
> Ich bin eine Rute
> 
> Rolle:
> ...


Die Rute kenn ich zwar nicht aber sieht OK aus. Rolle und Schnur sind Top. Damit lassen sich auf jeden Fall Fische fangen


----------



## zeder (9. August 2021)

Orothred Na vielen Dank dir für eine Vorschläge. Eine Frage zu der Schnur(dicke): 0,06mm kommt mir so dünn vor. Ich kenn mich zwar mit geflochtenen Schnüren noch nicht so aus aber in vielen Videos ist immer von 0,16 die Rede 

Ach und dann noch eine Frage: Ich hab gelesen, dass manche um Schnur zu sparen, erstmal günstige Mono unter die geflochtene packen. Macht das Sinn?

Und noch ein Edit: Wie lang macht ihr das Vorfach ca?


----------



## Skott (9. August 2021)

Es ist laut Aufkleber auf dem Karton eine 0.13er Schnur mit 8,2 Kg Tragkraft, das ist ok!


----------



## Stulle (9. August 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> Es ist laut Aufkleber auf dem Karton eine 0.13er Schnur mit 8,2 Kg Tragkraft, das ist ok!


muss man bei der Bestellung auswählen.


----------



## Orothred (9. August 2021)

Und ich dachte, ich hätte die 0,10er verlinkt  Die war auch jeden Fall gemeint.

Unterfüttern mit Monofilschnur mach ich bei größeren Spulen immer. Mehr als 150m Geflochtene kommt da nicht drauf, der Rest wird mit irgend einem Rest von irgend einer rumliegenden Spule aufgefüllt 

Vorfachlänge: ich orientier mich da immer so bei 30-50cm


----------



## ralle (9. August 2021)

Willkommen hier im Board !!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (9. August 2021)

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß hier im Board!


----------



## Elmar Elfers (9. August 2021)

Herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß hier Board!


----------



## zeder (9. August 2021)

Bezüglich der Wurfgewichte bin ich auch immer verunsichert, was da jetzt das richtige ist für meine Ansprüche. Ich hatte mir gestern mal ein paar DAIWA Ruten angeschaut, weil die auch oft in den "Bestenlisten" oben vertreten sind. Da gibts ja im Prinzip alles von 0g - 100g oder so. Da waren welche dabei mit 5 - 15, welche mit 20 - 40 aber auch welche mit 15 - 50. Hier stellt sich mir die Frage, ob es Sinn macht, ein möglichst großes WG abzudecken, wenn ich erstmal nur die eine Spinnrute habe. Was meint ihr?


----------



## keinangelprofi (10. August 2021)

Das Wurfgewicht würde ich auch davon abhängig machen welche Köder man Fischen will, wie stark die Strömung ist und so weiter. 5-15 g ist auf jeden Fall zu wenig. Das ist ihr für die feine Angelei mit kleinen Ködern. 
Ich würde so 20-45 oder maximal 20-60 g nehmen. Damit bist du relativ breit aufgestellt. Auf jeden Fall die Ruten auch mal im Laden anfassen und nicht nur im Katalog anschauen. Am besten gleich die Rolle der Wahl dranschrauben und schauen wie das passt.


----------



## Bilch (10. August 2021)

rhinefisher hat hier eine sehr gute Kombo empfohlen


----------



## BaFO (10. August 2021)

Hallo und willkommen im Anglerboard,

falls Du erstmal nur eine "Low-budget"-Kombo suchst, kann ich Dir die Caperlan Wixom 1 (von Decathlon) ans Herz legen. Ich hatte diese Rute auch (wegen des top Preises und Bruch meiner anderen Spinnrute) genutzt. Ich habe die Rute in 2,10m und 10-30g Wg gefischt und eben das macht sie auch so vielseitig. Ich konnte damit Hecht, Barsch, Döbel und Forelle überlisten. (Natürlich gibts auch andere Längen und Wg)

Sie ist also für viele Richtungen des Spinnfischens absolut brauchbar (wenn auch in keiner perfekt). Macht vom 5cm Gummifisch bis zum 4er Spinner oder 10cm schlankem Wobbler alles mit.
Zusammen mit der etw wertigeren Serie Wixom 5 ist das durchaus ne Rute, die eine Raubfischsaison mitmacht und mit der man Spaß haben kann.






						Spinnrute Wixom-1 210 MH (10–30 g)
					

Spinnrute Wixom-1 210 MH (10–30 g). Für das Spinnfischen auf Raubfische  Nur €22.99




					www.decathlon.de
				











						Spinnruten | Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Forelle | DECATHLON
					

Großes Raubfischsortiment mit Spinnruten zum Angeln auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Co. | Jetzt entdecken!




					www.decathlon.de
				




Auch die Ilicium Serie scheint interessant, da die auch wieder hochwertigere Komponenten hat.





						Spinnrute Ilicium-500 240
					

Spinnrute Ilicium-500 240 . Unser Team hat diese Rute zum Spinnfischen im Meer, von der Küste oder vom Boot aus, entwickelt.  Nur €64.99




					www.decathlon.de
				




Generell würde ich bei Decathlon aber von Kombos abraten, da ich den Rollen zum Spinnen eher nicht traue 

Außerdem bietet WFT mit der "Penzill" Serie eine Vielzahl an verschiedenen Ruten an, bei denen auch für Dich was dabei sein könnte. Einfach mal googeln.
Generell würde ich zu ner Rute zwischen 2,10 und 2,40m raten mit fast oder medium-fast Aktion und nem Wg bis ca. 30g. Damit lässt sich einfach recht viel machen.

Bei den Rollen macht man mit ner 2500er Daiwa Ninja einfach nix falsch. Alternativ Ryobi Ecusima, Cynos, Shimano Sahara, Nasci...

Ich hoffe, Du findest eine passende Ausrüstung und hast möglichst Spaß und Erfolg am Wasser! 

LG Max


----------



## Floma (10. August 2021)

BaFO schrieb:


> ...
> Generell würde ich zu ner Rute zwischen 2,10 und 2,40m raten mit fast oder medium-fast Aktion und nem Wg bis ca. 30g. Damit lässt sich einfach recht viel machen.


2,70 werfe ich weiter und vor allem exakter. Geht vielleicht nur mir so, aber 2,40er nehme ich nur im fortgeschrittenen Frühling, wenn alles zugewachsen ist und man weniger Platz mit der Rute hat.


----------



## zeder (11. August 2021)

Super, vielen Dank für die weiteren Vorschläge. Das hilft mir gerade ungemein bei dieser riesigen Auswahl an Gerät auf dem Markt   Klasse!!

Decathlon hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Bin dort oft wegen Wander- oder Laufklamotten und kannte natürlich auch die Angelabteilung, hab das aber etwas belächelt und links liegen gelassen. Gut zu wissen, dass die Ruten einen Blick wert sind. Diese Wixom 10-30 spricht mich echt an den Bildern nach. Vielleicht kann ich die mal irgendwo im Laden in die Hand nehmen kann. Wir haben hier einige Decathlon in der Nähe, mal schauen ob sie vorrätig ist.

Rolle sagt mir die Daiwa auch zu, von der lese ich eigentlich ständig und überall.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (11. August 2021)

Servus, moin und willkommen im Board!
Da Du ja erst wieder anfängst, wirst Du wohl auch kaum Reste von Monofiler Schnur zum Unterfüttern haben. Sich dafür dann extra eine zu kaufen ist ebenfalls rausgeschmissenes Geld. Schau nach einem alten Fahrradschlauch und schneide dir die passende Breite von der Spule zurecht. Einfach so viele Lagen übereinander legen bis Du mit deiner Geflochtenen die Spule gefüllt hast. 
Zum Ablauf:
1. Die Geflochtene  100-150 m aufspulen!
2. So viele Fahrradschlauch - Streifen überstülpen bis die Spule voll ist!
3. Die Fahrradschlauch - Streifen wieder runter nehmen!
4. Die Geflochtene ebenfalls runter / Umspulen!
5. Nun die Fahrradschlauch- Streifen wieder auf die Spule!
6. Nun die Geflochtene aufspulen und fertig ist der Spuk!

Zum Anknoten der Geflochtenen am besten einen Schlaufenknoten verwenden und gegen die Laufrichtung aufbringen. Der Vorteil, deine Geflochtene kann bei Belastung nicht durchrutschen und Du kannst nach einem Schnurverlust jederzeit einen weiteren Streifen Fahrradschlauch unterlegen. Denke daran, um so besser die Spule gefüllt ist um so mehr macht sich dies bei der Wurfweite bemerkbar.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## zeder (11. August 2021)

Super Tipp, vielen Dank auch dafür! Was mich noch interessieren würde ist die Sache mit der Schnur. Was habt ihr da noch für Empfehlungen? Am meisten lese ich immer von der Spiderwire.


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. August 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Super Tipp, vielen Dank auch dafür! Was mich noch interessieren würde ist die Sache mit der Schnur. Was habt ihr da noch für Empfehlungen? Am meisten lese ich immer von der Spiderwire.


Ich bin Fan der Shimano Kairiki x8. Top Schnur! Fische sie seit 2 Jahren in verschiedenen Durchmessern und hab nie Probleme gehabt. Die kostet so 15-20€ für 200m.  Oder eine Daiwa J-Braid x8 die ist auch echt gut. Kostet so um die 15Euro. Die Sunline SIglon PE x8 wurde mir öfter empfohlen bin aber leider noch nicht dazu gekommen die zu testen 
Die Kairiki x4 hatte ich hier zum Testen bekommen war für mich aber UNFISCHBAR -.- nur probleme mit der Schnur gehabt.


----------



## zeder (11. August 2021)

Verstrahlt schrieb:


> Ich bin Fan der Shimano Kairiki x8.


Hast du da gute Bezugsquellen für mich? Entweder stelle ich mich dämlich an oder ich finde die tatsächlich nur in einer Farbe und nur auf Amazon


----------



## zeder (11. August 2021)

Ach und gleich noch ne Frage (sry für den Doppelpost dann): Welche Wirbelgrößen würdet ihr mir empfehlen für meine erste Spinnmontage, die so bisschen universell sein sollte


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. August 2021)

Letztes Jahr hab ich die bei askari  oder bei am angelsport bestellt. beide händler müssten die noch haben.
Wirbel benutz ich zum angeln mit Spinner 5fach wirbel mit 12kg oder 9 kg tragkraft.


----------



## zeder (11. August 2021)

Mh okay, ich schau mal. Weil ich find von der nur die 4x überall verfügbar.


----------



## Verstrahlt (11. August 2021)

Shimano Angelschnur Kairiki SX 8 (hellgrün, 150 m) günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Shimano Angelschnur Kairiki SX 8 (hellgrün, 150 m) günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de


----------



## zeder (11. August 2021)

Powerhandschlagdankeschön!!!


----------



## Bilch (11. August 2021)

Das mit dem Fahrradschlauch würde ich Dir wirklich abraten. Die Spule muss man nämlich bis ca. 1-2 mm unter dem Spulenrand füllen. Ist es zuviel Schnur auf der Spule, dann hat man Perücken beim Auswerfen, ist es zuwenig, reibt die Schnur gegen den Spulenrand, was dann die Wurfweite beeinflusst. Hier sind also Millimeter gefragt und ein Fahrradschlauch ist einfach viel zu dick. Warum sollte es denn ein Problem sein sich eine billige Mono zum unterfüttern zu kaufen? Kostet ja nur paar Euro.

Ich rate Dir sich eine Ersatzspule zu kaufen, später am besten sogar mehrere - so hast Du:
- eine für das Schnuraufspulen, sag Dir jetzt gleich, wie das geht
- eine für die Geflochtene
- eine für Mono (im Winter bei Minus Grad kann man Geflecht nicht verwenden)
- und am besten noch mindestens eine für andere Schnurdurchmesser (willst ja mit einer Combo auf verschiedene Fische los gehen und da ist es schon toll, wenn man schnell wechseln kann)

Aber zum Start wird eine E-Spule genug sein. Das Aufspulen geht so:
- auf die Spule 100 (besser 150) m Geflochtener aufspulen
- Geflochtene mit Mono verbinden (doppelter Grinner) - ich rate Dir 0,30er Mono
- die Spule wie gesagt bis 1-2 mm unter dem Spulenrand füllen
- dann die Schnur einfach auf die andere Spule umspulen (so hat man jetzt Mono unten und Geflochtene oben)

Wenn Du Dir aber keine E-Spule gönnen willst, dann wurde hier ein anderer Trick beschrieben, wie man die Schnur umspult.

Beim Aufspulen die Rolle auf die Rute montieren und die Schnur durch den ersten Rutenring ziehen, was aber noch besonders wichtig ist - beim Kurbeln die Schnur mit der rechten Hand auf Spannung halten (!!!) und durch einen nassen Lappen führen!

Wenn Du zuerst mit einer Schnur Barsche, Zander und Hechte beangeln möchtest, würde ich Dir eine Schnur mit ca. 7 bis 8 kg Tragkraft empfehlen (die Tragkraftangaben sind viel realistischer als Durchmesserangaben, da wird nämlich ganz schön geschummelt)


----------



## Floma (11. August 2021)

zeder schrieb:


> Decathlon hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Bin dort oft wegen Wander- oder Laufklamotten und kannte natürlich auch die Angelabteilung, hab das aber etwas belächelt und links liegen gelassen. Gut zu wissen, dass die Ruten einen Blick wert sind. Diese Wixom 10-30 spricht mich echt an den Bildern nach. Vielleicht kann ich die mal irgendwo im Laden in die Hand nehmen kann. Wir haben hier einige Decathlon in der Nähe, mal schauen ob sie vorrätig ist..


Zu bei Decatlon in die Hand nehmen, rate ich dazu vorab anzurufen. In Deutschland liegen so Sachen eher nicht oder nur sehr dünn im Laden.
Ich wohne näher und komme beruflich regelmäßig noch viel näher ran. Deshalb mache ich für sowas immer den Umweg Plobsheim (Pizz'A Gogo auf nen Flamkuchen) und dann einen der bescheuert großen Decatlons in Straßburg oder gleich in Colmar, bevor ich wieder über den Rhein zurück fahre.


----------



## zeder (12. August 2021)

Jep, hab schon online geschaut und gesehen, dass die meisten Ruten eher nicht offline Lagerware sind. Schade aber gut zu wissen. Immerhin ein Decathlon hier hätte sie vorrätig. Ich will schauen, ob ich das morgen oder am WE gleich mal abchecke 

Welche Wirbelgrößen verwendet ihr so beim Spinnen auf Barsch/Hecht/Zander?

Die meiste Unsicherheit bereite mir übrigens nach wie vor das Vorfachmaterial. Angenommen ich fische mit kleinen Kunstködern, Zielfisch Barsch bspw. Ich kann doch nie ausschließen, dass mir dann nicht trotzdem ein mittelgroßer Hecht drauf geht. Macht es dann nicht immer Sinn, ein Stahlvorfach zu benutzen? Oder gibt es bei Stahl große Nachteile, was die Fängigkeit betrifft? Ich schwanke immer noch zwischen Stahl oder stärkerem Flurocarbon. Wobei bei Hecht ja ganz offenbar sowieso NICHTS an Stahl vorbeiführt.


----------



## 49er (12. August 2021)

Du kannst ja am Anfang, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen, nen geschmeidigen 7x7 Stahl (beispielsweise von Flexonit) verwenden. Wenn dann Hechte bei Dir drauf gehen, lass den Stahl dran.
Wenn nicht, kannst Du immer noch auf FC umsteigen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> *Das mit dem Fahrradschlauch würde ich Dir wirklich abraten. Die Spule muss man nämlich bis ca. 1-2 mm unter dem Spulenrand füllen.* Ist es zuviel Schnur auf der Spule, dann hat man Perücken beim Auswerfen, ist es zuwenig, reibt die Schnur gegen den Spulenrand, was dann die Wurfweite beeinflusst. Hier sind also Millimeter gefragt und ein Fahrradschlauch ist einfach viel zu dick. Warum sollte es denn ein Problem sein sich eine billige Mono zum unterfüttern zu kaufen? Kostet ja nur paar Euro.


*Bis 1-2 Millimeter unter den Spulenrand:*  Um eben dahin zu kommen, egal wieviel Schur ich aufspulen möchte, sind diese Fahrradschlauch- Ringe mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 1 1/2 mm perfekt. Und wenn von der ursprünglich 150m aufgespulten Schnur nach einem oder mehreren Abrissen, etc., nur noch 125m übrig sind, werden einfach 1 od. 2 weitere Ringe übergestülpt und schon stimmt der Abstand zur zum Spulenrand wieder.  Das kann man so lange wiederholen, bis einem die Geflochtene zu kurz erscheint. Im Falle einer Monofielen, bedeutet dies jedes Mal ein weiteres Stück Mono anzuknoten. 
Mono macht für mich eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn sie als Backline verwendet werden soll. Dann kann ich sagen: Mir reichen 50 bis ?? Meter von der teuren Geflochtenen weil ich noch den Sicherheitspuffer habe. Aber das Problem bei Schnurverlust und erneutes Unterfüttern bleibt dennoch.

Kein Problem aber eben nicht zwingend nötig. Für die *paar* Euro kaufe ich mir lieber weitere Kunstköder und oder .....!


----------



## Bilch (12. August 2021)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> *Bis 1-2 Millimeter unter den Spulenrand:*  Um eben dahin zu kommen, egal wieviel Schur ich aufspulen möchte, sind diese Fahrradschlauch- Ringe mit einem Durchmesser von ca. 1 1/2 mm perfekt. Und wenn von der ursprünglich 150m aufgespulten Schnur nach einem oder mehreren Abrissen, etc., nur noch 125m übrig sind, werden einfach 1 od. 2 weitere Ringe übergestülpt und schon stimmt der Abstand zur zum Spulenrand wieder.  Das kann man so lange wiederholen, bis einem die Geflochtene zu kurz erscheint. Im Falle einer Monofielen, bedeutet dies jedes Mal ein weiteres Stück Mono anzuknoten.
> Mono macht für mich eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn sie als Backline verwendet werden soll. Dann kann ich sagen: Mir reichen 50 bis ?? Meter von der teuren Geflochtenen weil ich noch den Sicherheitspuffer habe. Aber das Problem bei Schnurverlust und erneutes Unterfüttern bleibt dennoch.
> 
> Kein Problem aber eben nicht zwingend nötig. Für die *paar* Euro kaufe ich mir lieber weitere Kunstköder und oder .....!


Habe die Sache ausprobiert und muss mich erstens bei Dir entschuldigen und zweitens kann bestätigen, dass es funktionieren könnte.

Habe den Schlauch, den ich zuhause habe, gemessen und der ist nur 0,85 mm dick. Ich hatte aber ein Problem die genaue Breite zu treffen, habe dreimal einen winzigen streifen weggeschnitten, aber der Ring ist immer noch ein Bisschen zu breit. Weiß nicht, ob es ein Problem ist, wenn der Ring zu breit oder zu schmal ist (sehe Bild)? Muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, dass das Schneiden und montieren von Ringen mMn aufwendiger ist als Mono draufzuspulen.







Diese Methode würde ich nur bei mindestens 150 m Geflochtener empfehlen. Mir ist es nämlich schon passiert, dass bei 100 m Geflochtener nach ein paar Perücken und Abrissen beim Werfen neben der Geflochtener auch ein Stück Mono von der Spule flog.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (13. August 2021)

Bilch schrieb:


> Habe die Sache ausprobiert und muss mich erstens bei Dir entschuldigen und zweitens kann bestätigen, dass es funktionieren könnte.
> 
> Habe den Schlauch, den ich zuhause habe, gemessen und der ist nur 0,85 mm dick. Ich hatte aber ein Problem die genaue Breite zu treffen, habe dreimal einen winzigen streifen weggeschnitten, aber der Ring ist immer noch ein Bisschen zu breit. Weiß nicht, ob es ein Problem ist, wenn der Ring zu breit oder zu schmal ist (sehe Bild)? Muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, dass das Schneiden und montieren von Ringen mMn aufwendiger ist als Mono draufzuspulen.
> 
> ...



Werter Bilch,

da gibt es doch gar nichts zu entschuldigen. Jeder haut das raus was er für sinnvoll oder am besten hält. Und so ein Forum ist ja schließlich für einen Austausch untereinander da. Ich finde es toll, dass Du es gleich ausprobiert hast.   Dazu aber noch ein Tipp: Mach Dir/Euch nicht all zu viel Gedanken darüber, dass die Gummiunterlage passgenau sitzen muss. Bevor man zu viel rum fummelt und mehrmals nachschneidet, lieber gleich 1-2mm schmäler schneiden. Die freie Fläche, egal ob links, rechts oder beidseitig, ist bei Aufspulen mit 1-2 Kurbelumdrehungen ausgeglichen. Und das Gefummel beim überziehen wird mit etwas Übung auch einfacher. Da findet jeder so seine Technik. 

Gutes gelingen!


----------

